# Hello.



## JohnG (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome, Dan-Jay. What kind of music do you write?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to VI Dan - nice having you here. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## madbulk (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Dan. Welcome to VI Control.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 19, 2009)

JohnG @ Wed Dec 09 said:


> Welcome, Dan-Jay. What kind of music do you write?



Hello, currently working on an album which has the sound of film, structured like pop with elements of dance and hip hop on the percussive side.


----------

